# Hydraulische Fehlerausschlüsse SISTEMA



## safety_PL (30 November 2018)

Hallo zusammen,

ich befasse mich gerade mit den Fehlerausschlüssen nach ISO 13849 in SISTEMA. Meine Frage hierzu ist eigentlich etwas allgemeiner... 

*Darf jeder einen Fehlerausschluss machen wenn er sich auf die Vorgaben der Norm bezieht???*

Ich lege hydraulische Systeme in SISTEMA aus um die entsprechenden PL nachzuweisen. Bisher hatte ich nur Ventile usw. bei denen der Fehlerausschluss vom Hersteller, also vom Konstrukteur kam. Im Hydraluik-Teil gibt es in der ISO 13849-2 Anhang C Tabelle C.3 ff. ziemlich genaue Vorgaben für die verschiedenen Ventilarten wann ein Fehlerausschluss zulässig ist.

Wenn mir vom Hersteller jetzt aber nichts weiter bestätigt wird als das die Produkte nach den grundlegenden und bewährten Sicherheitsprinzipien konstruiert wurden kann ich dann selbst einen Fehlerausschluss setzen wenn das Ventil sonst die Voraussetzungen der erwähnten Tabellen erfüllt?

Eine Begründung in der technischen Dokumentation muss ich natürlich gemäß ISO 13849-1 7.3 angeben. Sonst müsste ich mir ja jedesmal bei solchen Fällen vom Hersteller den Fehlerausschluss bestätigen lassen ...

Bin hier etwas unschlüssig und freue mich über Hinweise.
Grüße


----------



## Tommi (30 November 2018)

Hallo und willkommen im Forum.

Der Unternehmer ist verantwortlich für die Auswahl seines Personals.
Wenn er Dich für die Hydraulikkonstruktion ausgewählt hat und Du den
Job annimmst, ist es Deine Verantwortung, zu bewerten, ob Du einen Fehlerausschluss
machst. Meiner Ansicht nach darfst Du das, wenn Du nach Norm vorgehst auch ohne
explizite Herstellerangaben.


----------



## stevenn (30 November 2018)

interessante Frage, vorallem wenn man bedenkt, wieviele grundlegende Sicherheitsprinipien und wieviele bewährte Sicherheitsprinzipien nach Anhang C müssen denn eingehalten werden?Reicht ein Prinzip oder zwei, drei, ...? Muss der Hersteller dir nachweisen, dass er diese Prinzipien (13849) eingehalten hat und auch welche? oder reicht eine allgemeine Aussage ich habe grundlegende Sicherheitsprinzipien eingehalten?


----------



## safety_PL (7 Januar 2019)

hmm meines Wissens nach gibt es keine konkrete Vorgaben welche bzw. wie viele der Prinzipien eingehalten werden müssen. Es steht immer nur das nach den Sicherheitsprinzipien gearbeitet wurde ... 

Mit diesem Wissen müsste es dann ja ausreichend sein die Tabellen C.3 ff. für jede Komponente durchzugehen damit ich einen entsprechenden Fehlerausschuss feststellen kann oder nicht?


----------



## Safety (7 Januar 2019)

Hallo safety_PL,
  die DIN EN ISO 13849-2 gibt an was erfüllt sein muss, leider hat man oft nicht alle Informationen zu den Bauteilen so dass es dann doch wieder recht schwer wird. Man sollte mit dem Thema vorsichtig und verantwortlich umgehen.
  Zu Deiner eigentlichen Frage:
*



			Darf jeder einen Fehlerausschluss machen wenn er sich auf die Vorgaben der Norm bezieht???
		
Zum Vergrößern anklicken....

*

  Ja wenn die Anforderungen, die in der jeweiligen Tabelle stehen erfüllt werden.
  Aber wie gesagt oft fehlen einem die Detailkenntnisse der Bauteile also bleibt nur beim Hersteller Anfragen ob er die in der Tabelle aufgeführten Anforderungen erfüllt oder auch einen Fehlerausschluss bestätigt. 
  Noch eine Anmerkung Fehlerausschlüsse werden öfter gemacht als man glaubt.


----------



## safety_PL (8 Januar 2019)

Ich habe jetzt durch Zufall einen Artikel im SPS-Magazin zum Thema Fehlerausschlüsse gefunden (link ist angefügt). Zugegeben er ist schon etwas älter aber hier steht eindeutig das man ein Zertifikat des Herstellers braucht für einen Fehlerausschluss... wiederspricht das dann nicht dem was wir in den vorigen Posts erläutert haben (das theoretisch jeder einen Fehlerausschluss machen könnte)

https://www.sps-magazin.de/?inc=artikel/article_show&nr=66862


----------



## stevenn (8 Januar 2019)

Das ein Zertifikat notwendig ist, höre / lese ich zum ersten Mal. Ich denke das hat der Autor so interpretiert. Aus der Norm heraus kann ich keine zwingende Notwendigkeit eines Zertifikats erkennen.


----------

